# Best Areas of Melbourne??



## Pav Klair (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All

Can anyone suggest some great areas within Melbourne that has great schools for smalls (aged 2 and 3); local amenities; quick links to CBD; great parks etc.....

I hear St. Kilda is great....

Thanks
-Pav


----------



## HomeSoldPrice (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Pav,

St Kilda is great but expensive. Kew also not bad.

Cheers,
Tina


----------



## jptcreative (Mar 21, 2011)

Pav Klair said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone suggest some great areas within Melbourne that has great schools for smalls (aged 2 and 3); local amenities; quick links to CBD; great parks etc.....
> 
> ...


Hi Pav,
We are relocating to Melbourne very soon from NYC. My wife is An Aussie but has not lived there for 15yrs but we visit family often both in Syd and Melbourne. Below is a list we compiled from areas we visited and those friends have suggested and we all have children under age 10. St. Kilda is great for night life as I am a DJ/producer but would not like to live in a night club, so not the area for raising kids. 

All the best
James 
List:
Fairfield 
Clifton hill 
Northcote
Thornbury
Althington
Fitzroy
East Brunswick 
Kew 
Richmond
East melbourne


Other side
Elwood
Ripponlea


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Good list! The problem with Australia is that accommodation, at least to buy, is just so expensive. We own a house in Seddon that we bought at the top of the market in 2008 so we like it over that side of the city (but we live in Dubai nowadays).

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Pav Klair (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi James

Thank you for the list.

We will start researching all. We have planned a trip for later this year so will aim to visit as many areas as possible.

Cheers
-Pav

Sent from my HTC Desire using Expat Forum


----------



## sieglinde00 (Mar 22, 2011)

In Melbourne, older suburbs in the east are more expensive and perceived to be "nicer".
The west of melbourne is more industrial.


----------



## anguschaz (Jan 21, 2011)

How about Glen Waverley? I have never heard anything about this place or its surrounding. Is this a nice area??


----------



## sieglinde00 (Mar 22, 2011)

anguschaz said:


> How about Glen Waverley? I have never heard anything about this place or its surrounding. Is this a nice area??


I have lived in Glen Waverley for 2 years. A fantastic suburb. You get a nice and posh shopping centre. Lots of restaurants and grocery stores in Kingsway. a good train line. And the best of all, Glen Waverley Secondary College... Consistently one of the top 3 public secondary school in Victoria. This year it tops the VCE league table for non-selective public school.


----------



## anguschaz (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Sieglinde00! I'm thinking about staying in this area initially to see if I like it, since my office will also be in this area. Looking foward to life in Australia!


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Glen Waverley/ Mount Waverley is our choice for when we move out in May, the schools there both primary and secondary are very good for state schools. It is also great for leisure with lots of cycling and parks and only about 30-40 mins to the CBD.


----------



## Pav Klair (Mar 16, 2011)

Well it looks like we will have to add Waverley to the top of our list when we look at areas later this year. Thanks

Sent from my HTC Desire using Expat Forum


----------

